# Meet Fiona



## BeanJeepin (May 15, 2012)

In our yard, after we got her BACK home when she bolted.  First night.






In her small area the next morning before installing the cattle gate(s) that allow us to walk her out every day.  

YES, she is very thin.  Her family was paying $10/BALE for hay.  Yeah.  I'm looking for ideas on how to get her to a healthy weight, maybe quicker than just grass.  More grain?  Beet pulp?  Other ideas?


----------



## BeanJeepin (May 15, 2012)

Ok.  So my tech help is at work - doing tech help.  And I clearly can't get pictures to post.  But here are links.



https://picasaweb.google.com/105543253616623790202/May15201202#5742792795343529938

https://picasaweb.google.com/105543253616623790202/May152012#5742792673074071538


----------



## redtailgal (May 15, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (May 15, 2012)

She's lovely!

And........

I went to the links to you provided, right clicked on the pic and selected "copy image URL''

then in my post I typed:






But instead of XXXXX, I pasted the image url that I had copied from the link.


----------



## BeanJeepin (May 15, 2012)

look at that!  Thank you.

It's wrong I'm trying to find her a brush and trying to figure out how to bathe her right?


----------



## BeanJeepin (May 15, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> She's lovely!
> 
> And........
> 
> ...


See, I tried that in the first post.  Computers are total mysteries to me!


----------



## BeanJeepin (May 15, 2012)

Ideas to help her get to a healthier weight?


----------

